# new baby!!



## h2t99 (May 20, 2008)

We had our mule baby, I bred my APHA mare to my spotted mini jack, yes we had to do some creative hill climbing to get er done




. Anyways here he is, of course no spots but that is ok he is healthy and very cute!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 20, 2008)

He is wonderful, has the kindest eyes!!!!


----------



## minimule (May 21, 2008)

Congrats! He's a good looking mule!!! We're thinking of breeding one my big mares to Kilroy. Hubby wants a riding mule that has the personality of Kilroy's offspring. So.....PM me and let me know how you managed this feat!!!!

This is the mare we want to breed him to. She's right around 15hh. Kilroy is only 33"!


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 21, 2008)

Awww... what a cutie. I too love those eyes.

I am expecting a mini mule (I learned yesterday, that she probably has 1-1 1/2 weeks to go). But this breeding was done the other way around. A mini mare (black and white pinto) to a full size Jack. (Not by my arrangements, but I am hoping for the best for them).


----------



## Bunnylady (May 21, 2008)

What a handsome little guy! Of course, Momma's not bad looking, either!

Minimule, there's always AI



The only problem I see is, how big would the baby grow to be? I've heard it's usually about halfway between the parents, although I know mules often get a bit bigger. By my math, Kilroy x your Paint mare is only about 12 hands, give or take a little. While I've no doubt a 12, 13 hand mule could be strong enough to carry most men, it might look a little funny!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 22, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! I love his color ~ he is just picture perfect!!


----------



## Emily's mom (May 22, 2008)

What a beautiful baby, Congrats!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 22, 2008)

You sure got a very nice looking mule out of the cross.



CONGRATULATIONS!






hey Shawna..Nice looking mare, I think I remember when you bought this one. Kilroy and her would have a nice mule together.



.I have the perfect hill leading to the upper part of the barn, with cemented sides that are low...perfect for standing a small jack and a standard size mare. OH! .your welcome to bring them up and use it..Ohhh, and did I mention stay for vacation.



We used it for a haflinger and belgium. The halffie was small and was bred to the belgium mare worked perfect...lol... OH!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations, he is beautiful!!! Love his color. Minimule, let me know if you breed your mare, she is beautiful and I look forward to seeing their foal!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 23, 2008)

I love him!


----------



## Brandi* (May 23, 2008)

He is beautiful


----------



## donnalee (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful! his mama is pretty, too.


----------



## GlacierRidge (May 24, 2008)

VERY cute!!!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 24, 2008)

He is beautiful.



His color is so pretty. Your are really blessed to have such a beautiful new baby. Congrats


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (May 26, 2008)

WHat a beauty............can't wait to see how he turns out as he grows up.


----------



## MBhorses (May 26, 2008)

congrats,

what a cutie


----------



## Bonny (May 27, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 28, 2008)

just precious


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

Beautiful!





Jessi


----------

